
Haskell vs. Go vs. OCaml - rbjorklin
https://pl-rants.net/posts/haskell-vs-go-vs-ocaml-vs/
======
lispre
Just as the data offered by this article, the best choice for the practical
job right now should be Golang and OCaml.

if you don't love the two, just try C/C++.

